# big, red lump on my rat's side



## kraftikins (Feb 25, 2007)

the other day i saw a small lump on kraft's side, and i dismissed it because it was sooo small. the next day it was significantly larger, and i started to worry. i called around, and no vets in the area will see rodents.

the next day it was even larger (about the size of the tip of my pinky) and had a round-ish red scab on top, the whole area rather irrated looking.

i read online and thought perhaps it could be an absess, so i started putting warm saline compresses on it two to three times a day for the past two days.

but it has probably doubled in size from the time i saw it scab over (if you count what i can feel under the skin, it feels about the size of my pinky down to the first knuckle.)

at this point it's a large red lump, with a scab on the top, a rather foul odor, also. it's not loose under the skin, if you press it to one side or the other. i'm really worried about poor kraft-- and a vet isn't an option, since no one around here will see anything smaller than a cat.

if anyone can tell me what to do, confirm that it is or isn't an abscess; i'd be so grateful... i'm so scared for kraft.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

You really need to see a vet, i know u said u can't find/see one but can you give me you area code? and what state you are in? Sounds like your doing the right thing as fare as keeping it clean. Another thing you can do is take him to a pet store and tell them whats up. I know that while the vet was closed my girl had head tilt and they gave me some anti-biotics that helped her head tilt till i could get to a vet.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You need to find a vet, ASAP. Abscesses sometimes need to be surgically removed, and in order to keep infections at bay, Kraft needs to be on strong antibiotics. Even if you have to drive 2-3 hours to get to a vet who is rat-savvy, do it.

P.S. - don't take Kraft to a pet store. Pet stores are known to carry rats with SDA, Sendai, KRV, CarB, and more. All are potentionally fatal viruses. Plus, any vet that works at/with a pet store isn't a very knowledgeable vet at all.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I've never hurd of a vet at a pet store?? i wouldn't trust a pet store vet... anywho you can always take pictures your little one and see if that helps. All i know is that Misty got serious help from my pet store.... everyone is seriously anti-petstore?? mayeb it's because i'm lucky to have a family owned one  not some big chain like pet smart.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Whether it's a chain store like Petsmart, or a family-owned one, all pet stores are terrible places for rats. No ethical breeder, or animal lover, would put their animals in that situation.


----------



## kraftikins (Feb 25, 2007)

if i could talk the vet near us (nothing smaller than a cat-type vet) to seeing her, would just getting the abscess lanced help? i might be able to talk them into seeing me for that but i don't know if they'd have anti-biotics for rats.


----------



## kraftikins (Feb 25, 2007)

n'm-- i found a vet to take her! oh... i'm scared but glad that they'll take her. and they have good reviews so i know they won't just poke at her randomly.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

good luck let us know what happens


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Night said:


> Whether it's a chain store like Petsmart, or a family-owned one, all pet stores are terrible places for rats. No ethical breeder, or animal lover, would put their animals in that situation.


I'm gonna have to disagree with you on that one.

While MOST petstores couldn't give a **** about the rats, my local Petsmarts take excellent care of the rats.

They have a roomy shelter(most commonly those large, plastic pet-igloos); a good, solid-surface wheel; lab-block food(while it may not be the perfect mix it's better than most); usually full water bottle(when I say usually I mean when it's not full it's half full, I've never seen a bottle nearly-empty except once on a very busy day for them); clean living space; and good bedding(both Petsmarts in my area use CareFRESH which I adore).

While I can't speak for all Petsmarts(and any pet store for that matter) across the country, I do feel obligated to state not ALL pet stores are bad.

I have a small checklist that I adhere to very strictly when I visit a petshop, and each rat I've bought after going through that checklist has lived a long, happy life.


I haven't viseted the vet provided by the Petsmart yet(mostly because it hasn't been too neccessary), but I'll be sure to ask him/her a lot of questions.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

But, here's the thing. At places like Petsmart, anyone can walk in with their rat and because it's a common airspace, someone could infect the Petsmart rats with SDA/Sendai, or the other way around. And while the conditions at Petsmart are okay, they're still not very adequate. CareFresh is a great bedding, if it's freezed 24-48 hours before use, otherwise it more than likely carries mites. 

And, again, any breeder who would put their rats in a pet store, isn't ethical and isn't breeding for health/temperament - they're breeding for money.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Night said:


> But, here's the thing. At places like Petsmart, anyone can walk in with their rat and because it's a common airspace, someone could infect the Petsmart rats with SDA/Sendai, or the other way around. And while the conditions at Petsmart are okay, they're still not very adequate. CareFresh is a great bedding, if it's freezed 24-48 hours before use, otherwise it more than likely carries mites.
> 
> And, again, any breeder who would put their rats in a pet store, isn't ethical and isn't breeding for health/temperament - they're breeding for money.



-shrug- I still think the local Petsmarts here are great(especially compared to the Noah's here, simply AWFUL). They sell for pets, and refuse to sell to those who say they are being hauled off as feeders.

I've used careFRESH for four years now, not a once has any of my pets gotten mites. If it 'more than likely' carries mites, it sure as **** woulda happened by now.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not sure why some people have no problems with CareFresh, but a great many people do. For instance, in a pinch I've gone out and bought a bag, and immediately used it. Bam, mites. Pretty much anytime I try using the bedding without freezing it, the ratties immediately get mites.

Plus, my two previous Petsmart rats, Morgan and Gabriel, had mites when I brought them home (not to mention recurring myco flareups/lung scarring).


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Night said:


> I'm not sure why some people have no problems with CareFresh, but a great many people do. For instance, in a pinch I've gone out and bought a bag, and immediately used it. Bam, mites. Pretty much anytime I try using the bedding without freezing it, the ratties immediately get mites.
> 
> Plus, my two previous Petsmart rats, Morgan and Gabriel, had mites when I brought them home (not to mention recurring myco flareups/lung scarring).



It just may be that the Petsmart in your area just isn't run well. There are two Petco stores in my area, one is decent, and the other is horrible(went in to check it out and saw two dead rats smushed under the feet of the others...walked my tail outta there fast as I could!)

But, my point being, not every store is run the same.

That, and storage might not be the same. your local store may house the bedding in an area where it is suceptible to mites. -shrug- Who knows. 

My main point being, each petstore is different. It's my personaly belief you shouldn't discredit every store on the country because of a few local stores that aren't all that great(and that works the other way, too).

Other than the woman I mentioned to you in the other thread, any regisered and reputable bredder would have been an hour to two hour drive for me. I simply cannot have my parents go that far out of their way for the *possibility* of getting a good companion rat. There are many people in my situation who just cannot get to a reputable breeder and chooses to buy decently cared for pets at a local store.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Here is a fairly in-depth discussion on getting rats from pet stores. It's a pretty big argument in the rat owner world, and although rats from pet stores do tug at my heart strings every now and again, I stick to my rescue rats and breeder rats


----------

